# Budgies Inside or Outside due to cooking fumes



## sandib (6 mo ago)

I am concerned about Budgie health with cooking fumes...should my budgies be inside or outside?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

They should not be anywhere near cooking fumes and do not cook with teflon pans, as the fumes from them can kill a bird very quickly, it causes internal bleeding in the lungs. Are you able to move them to a room away from the cooking and close the door? It is not safe to have budgies outside without supervision.


----------



## ChickWas (May 6, 2021)

For the longest time, I was so afraid my two birds would spontaneously die if I so much as turned a flame on in the kitchen. Having lived with these two for almost 2 years now, I can reassure other budgie owners that "as long as you use common sense, your feathered friends will be fine".

Whenever I cook, I make sure there's adequate ventilation in the kitchen, the door is closed, _and _the door to my bird's room is closed. That's two layers of protection plus good ventilation. The chances of my two even getting a whiff of any fumes is low. On top of this, I always make sure to cook with proper flame, So just be smart in the kitchen and your flying chickens will be alright.

Once I'm done cooking, I usually leave the kitchen window cracked open for an hour or so just to get everything out.


----------

